

How I Sold My App to 10 People Before I Wrote a Line of Code and Then Launched It - dmitrydragilev
http://www.criminallyprolific.com/2014/06/how-i-sold-my-app-to-10-people-before-i-wrote-a-line-of-code-and-then-launched-it/

======
coin
-1 for altering pinczoomability

